# Blindfold Fewest Moves Contest



## qqwref (Jan 7, 2008)

Bear with me. I think this could be useful.

Here's the idea: You get a scramble and you have to solve it blindfold style (solve a few pieces at a time, only using algorithms with setup moves, don't use premoves or insertions or anything else you couldn't use in a normal blindsolve), in as few moves as possible. Don't worry about memorizing or timing, but do make sure not to use a speedsolving method. I'll have a slice turn and face turn metric, for those of us with different cubing styles. Feel free to use a method that's widely used, but also feel free to just solve the pieces as fast as possible with whatever algs you know. Please post each algorithm (with its setup moves) on its own line, and make sure you get MES moves right. Feel free to submit more than one solution if you find a faster one.

OK, for those of you who want to give this a shot:
L U2 B' F2 L R2 D2 U B2 R' B2 F' L R U' L2 R2 B2 F L D B2 U' L2 R2 F2 L B' F D2
(please scramble with the cube in the same orientation you would use to solve it, so that your algorithms will be more natural, you would orient to the faces you normally use, etc.)

Good luck! Perhaps an efficient blindsolver could execute in under 30 or even 20 seconds every time, once we know how to do it quickly.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 7, 2008)

Using my regular method, but I tried to find a buffer that gave me a relatively easy solve for both edges and corners. I'll try to also find a more creative fewest moves way to use my method after this. I just wanted to see how my method stacks up to some other approaches on here ;-)

Edges:
L' E L U L' E' L U'
B R' B' M2 B R B' M2
M D R' D' M' D R D'
U' R' E R U R' E' R
M D M' U2 M D' M' U2
E F' E' B E F E' B'

Corners:
F' U2 F D2 F' U2 F D2
F' L' B' L F L' B L
U2 L' U' R2 U L U' R2 U'

If you apply cancellations then this solve is 72 moves in STM.

Chris


----------



## CorwinShiu (Jan 7, 2008)

Okay, it's getting late and I have school tomorrow, so I'll try to finish as much as I can. If I have mistakes, just PM me and I'll look over it.
A perm: x R' U' R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 
or
x L2 D2 L' U' L D2 L' U L'

A' perm: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U' R
or
x L U' L D2 L' U L D2 L2

U perm: R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R'
U' perm: R U' R U R U R U' R' U' R2

Solve:
EO
F M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2 F'
L2 z2 (M' U) x4 (M U) x4 z2 L2

CO
z (R' U' R U) x2 L (U' R' U R) x2 L' z' 
U' R' y' z' (U' R' U R) *2 L (U' R' U R) *2 L (U' R' U R) *2 L2 z y R U 

CP
R2 (A Perm) R2
B2 y' (A' Perm) L2 y 
y (R F' R' F *3) D2 (R F' R' F' *3) D2 y'

EP
B y' (U' perm) L' y
R2 B2 y (U' perm) R2 F2 y'
z x (U' perm) x' z'
U' y L (U' perm) L' U y'
D' x' y' (U' perm) L

-slams hands down on space bar, but missing it by pressing alt then having to click jnet to accept time-

I believe that is 217 moves?


----------



## hdskull (Jan 7, 2008)

I hate missing stopping the timer, what happens at competition if you press reset instead ? Because one time when I stopped on a normal solve the cube hit reset and my timer reset.


----------



## Dene (Jan 7, 2008)

Lol, yea I took out my alt keys because I always hit them, it works well! Only very rarely do I hit the windows key


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 7, 2008)

hdskull said:


> I hate missing stopping the timer, what happens at competition if you press reset instead ? Because one time when I stopped on a normal solve the cube hit reset and my timer reset.



That would be a DNF.


----------



## tim (Jan 7, 2008)

ExoCorsair said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > I hate missing stopping the timer, what happens at competition if you press reset instead ? Because one time when I stopped on a normal solve the cube hit reset and my timer reset.
> ...



Are you sure? At the Polish Open exactly that happened to Gilles(? I'm not sure) and the judge just took the time from his stopwatch.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 7, 2008)

my solution

L2 U2 (L' U' L U' L' U2 L R U R' U R U2 R') U2 L2
L B (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U (R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2) U B' L'
D R2 x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 x R2 D'
B2 y x' L' U L' D2 L U' L' D2 L2 x y' B2
x' (R U' R' U)*3 B2 (R U' R' U)*3 B2 x

B y (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) y' B'
y' M L2 (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) L2 M' y 
U F' R (R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R') R' F U'
U' F U' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) U F' U
S U L (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) L' U' S'
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2


----------



## Pedro (Jan 7, 2008)

now a commutator try

L D' L' U' L D L' U
B2 R' U L U' R U L' U' B2
L' U2 x' (R U' R' U)*3 F2 (R U' R' U)*3 x L

L' E L U L' E' L U'
B2 M' D M U2 M' D' M U2 B2
R F R' F' M' F R F' M R'
U' R' E R U R' E' R
L U' F E2 F' U' F E2 F' U2 L'
M' U M' U M' U2 M U M U M U2


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm going to do the solve pretty much my normal BLD method. Probably the way to do FMC BLD is 3-cycles without orienting first (and perhaps also using PLL setups when convenient). But most people don't do this for normal BLD because of complicated setups.

Setups in parentheses. Nested setups in double parentheses. My EP algs are based upon U2 M' U2 M or M' U2 M U2, with U layer setup moves cancelling with a U2. "//" for comments

CO: //When I see 2 oriented and 2 twisted same way in a layer, I usually look for a setup to "balance" the twists in each layer.
(F2)
R' D R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D' R U2 //2-twist
((x2)) R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2 L2 d M' d2 M' d L2 ((x2)) //sune
(F2)
EO: //10 mis-oriented edges!
(F x2) M D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 M' U (x2 F') //set up D layer 4-flip 
M D2 R2 B2 R2 U R2 B2 R2 D2 M' U //U layer (4-flip)
(x' y) M' U' M' U' M' U2 M U' M U' M U2 (y' x)	//E layer - Rubik's maneuver
CP: //(DFHBA)(GEC)
(y' D) L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D (D' y) //DF
L2 D' R2 D L2 D' R2 D //HB(A)
(y2) L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 L2 U' L2 U L2 D2 (y2) //GE(C)
EP:
(U2 R U') M' U2 M (U' R' U2) //tree baseball
(U' L' U) M' U2 M (U L U) //moon money
(R' U') M' U2 M (U' R) //Superman basketball
(R2 U B2) U2 M' U2 M (B2 U' R2) //peach sky (banana)
(D) ((U L U)) M' U2 M ((U L' U')) (D') //bluebird police (pumpkin)

I count 147 moves (STM). (142 with cancellations)


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 8, 2008)

Just about the way I'd execute this freestyle:

B'U'B'U'BUBUBU'
BR'B'M2'BRB'M2'
MDR'D'M'DRD'
U'F'U'F'U'FUFUF
S'US'U2SUS
MULU'M'UL'U'

RB'R'FRBR'F'
F'U'FD2F'UFD2
U2L'U'R2ULU'R2U'
Somewhere in the 70's for STM.

I normally use UFL as a corner buffer in practice, so I would proabably have done this for the first two corner comms (still 16 moves, but one cancels):
UBD2B'U'BD2B'
RB2R'FRB2R'F'


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 8, 2008)

tim said:


> ExoCorsair said:
> 
> 
> > hdskull said:
> ...



From the regulations:
# A6f) The competitor must not reset the timer until the judge has written down the result on the competition sheet. Penalty: disqualification of the solve (courtesy of judge).


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 8, 2008)

Corners (25 STM)
Solving the URB, DFL, and DBR -- U2L'U' R2 ULU' R2 U'
RFD -> LBD -> RUF -- F'U'F D2 F'UF D2 
Finishing Corners -- LD'L' U' LDL' U (I tied you Chris) 

Here is what I worked out for corners above ... don't apply this yet

So Now I've just gotta get sub 52 STM ^_^ for edges
So now Chris this will be dirty 
You did 8 movers all the way through ... and now lets apply corner commutators sporatically throughout the edges
BR'B' M BRB' M'
LD'L' U' LDL' U (corners)
UF'U' S' UFU' S
LEL' U LE'L' U'
F U'S'U F' U'SU
U2L'U' R2 ULU' R2 U' (corners)
UL2U' M UL2U' M'
LD'L' U' LDL' U (corners)
U2 FE2F' U2 FE2F'

Well we both got a "cancelation" in the Edges cycles. So Chris and I tie ...

Although I integrated my corners and edges ... because I am using the technique of skipping piece types when you forget some things.
Which is a valid technique that Chris and I use all of the time, right Chris?

And if you cancel out what I have ... I think I beat Chris.

Taking it line per line ... we both used 73 moves STM ... and I had to use something unique ... or else my solve would have been identical to his ... because he posted first ... ugh.

Good idea though Mike!!

Later,
DB


----------



## dbeyer (Jan 8, 2008)

Counting all of the "cancelations" if everything was to be merged onto one line
68 moves, but you wouldn't be able to think like that ... anytime soon at least


----------



## Marcell (Jan 8, 2008)

Gonna give it a try, because nobody has done M2 yet... And I'm curius anyway.

Corners: (64 HTM)
L U' F' L2' F U R2 U' F' L2' F U L'
R2 U2 F2 U B U' F2 U B' U
R' U L U' R2 U L' U' R
U' L' U R2 U' L U
R2
U' R F' r U R2 U' r' F R U R2'
d' L U' L' U2 F2 U2 L U L' d
R2

Edges: (84 STM, 98 HTM)
U R U' M2 U R' U'
B' R B M2 B' R' B
U' L' U M2 U' L U
M U2 M U2
R' B' R B M2 B' R' B R
L U' L' U M2 U' L U L'
B' R' B M2 B' R B
U2 M' U2 M'
M2
B L B' M2 B L' B'
U' L U M2 U' L' U
U R' U' l U' R U M2 U' R' U l' U R U'

148 STM, 162 HTM
Thank you for correcting me about the numbers...


----------



## cuBerBruce (Jan 8, 2008)

It's interesting how close the edge & corner STM counts are for Marcell's R2/M2 solution and my orient-first/3-cycle solution (corners 64 vs 63, edges 84 vs 84). And 64+84 = 148, doesn't it? (And 64+98 = 162?)

I note that I did a relatively inefficient 3-step EO. Using an 8-flipper, I could have done:

f F r R f F r R f F r R //fix 7, unfix 1
E F' E F' E F' E F' //4-flip

EO in 20 moves (STM). 18 less moves than my posted solution!

I note that CorwinShiu used <U,D,F,B,L2,R2>-based EO which only has 6 mis-oriented edges, while <U,D,F2,B2,L,R>-based EO has 10.


----------

